# What to buy with 5000$?



## zsone (Jul 1, 2021)

I made some nice profit in this bullrun and now i want to invest the profit in mining so i can have guaranteed income. I want to spend 5000$ ,what machine would you reccomend to buy( which are available and not out of stock)? Is it better to buy example an Ant miner or to put together a rig ?


----------



## trog100 (Jul 1, 2021)

$5000 isnt gonna buy you much mining hardware.. you may be better to keep doing what you have been doing..

trog


----------



## bug (Jul 1, 2021)

zsone said:


> I made some nice profit in this bullrun and now i want to invest the profit in *mining* so i can have *guaranteed income*. I want to spend 5000$ ,what machine would you reccomend to buy( which are available and not out of stock)? Is it better to buy example an Ant miner or to put together a rig ?


Good one


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 1, 2021)

zsone said:


> I made some nice profit in this bullrun and now i want to invest the profit in mining so i can have guaranteed income. I want to spend 5000$ ,what machine would you reccomend to buy( which are available and not out of stock)? Is it better to buy example an Ant miner or to put together a rig ?


You'd be better off taking that money and putting it in an index fund and take the rewards on that then trying to mine now


----------



## basco (Jul 1, 2021)

you only make profit if ya live some and spent it on life and having fun.
invite your friends to a good dinner and so on ya know what i mean-that will profit you more then maybe loosing it with your next investment,
jmy2c


----------



## zsone (Jul 1, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> You'd be better off taking that money and putting it in an index fund and take the rewards on that then trying to mine now





Nuckles56 said:


> You'd be better off taking that money and putting it in an index fund and take the rewards on that then trying to mine now


I'm not too familiar with index fund so i'll leave that for now



basco said:


> you only make profit if ya live some and spent it on life and having fun.
> invite your friends to a good dinner and so on ya know what i mean-that will profit you more then maybe loosing it with your next investment,
> jmy2c


Ohh,i did already...brought a new car,new kitchen, went on nice vacation...i cannot lose if i keep mining and constantly adding gaining ETH with that. I would only spend the profit which i made .



trog100 said:


> $5000 isnt gonna buy you much mining hardware.. you may be better to keep doing what you have been doing..
> 
> trog


Why dou you say that,i know some people who are making profits from even less paid machines . I just kinda wanted to know, what machines would be the most profitable at the moment,let's put aside the 5000$...it can cost more,if its profitable i would buy it


----------



## qubit (Jul 1, 2021)

trog100 said:


> $5000 isnt gonna buy you much mining hardware.. you may be better to keep doing what you have been doing..
> 
> trog


Crikey that stuff is expensive! How much money would one need to invest properly, then? I have no idea.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi,
Depending on your region gpu availability are coming back a little
Saw evga 3090/ 3080ti/ 3080/ 3070ti all limited supply at local micro center Monday morning.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Stocks are a good investment


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 1, 2021)

invest in crypto with a stable staking reward.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 1, 2021)

by buying computer hardware right now you are going backwards. Invest it somewhere else
#1 rule, buy low sell high. Hardware is high right now


----------



## trog100 (Jul 1, 2021)

zsone said:


> I'm not too familiar with index fund so i'll leave that for now
> 
> 
> Ohh,i did already...brought a new car,new kitchen, went on nice vacation...i cannot lose if i keep mining and constantly adding gaining ETH with that. I would only spend the profit which i made .
> ...



i currently have 8 x 3070.. 2 x 3080 and 1 x 2080ti in three machines mining at the moment.. 11 cards in all.. running nicehash they are producing 720 M\sh or about $50 per day..

at currently available prices (not pretend ones) work it out.. i am using a tad less than 2 kH running them.. this includes my normal computing use..

its profitable but whether or not the money could be better invested elsewhere is open to debate.. 

i mine for long term.. hodle and accumulate bitcoin..

trog

ps.. $5000 would currently buy maybe 5 3070 cards.. these are good mining cards at just under 60 M/sh each..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 1, 2021)

zsone said:


> I'm not too familiar with index fund so i'll leave that for now



So you clearly have a lot of reading to do. What "bull run" did you make money in that you don't even know what an index fund is?

Way too many people made money off meme stocks and bloated alt coins are in for a rude awakening.

As for buying cards to mine right now, you're pissing into the wind if you're specifically buying to mine. Cards are still overpriced and Ether is going to PoS soon so their wont be a good gpu mining coin left.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2021)

Hold the FFFFF up,wait ,chill, wait, calm ,wait, then buy the dip, then wait n hodl for the bullrun next time.

buying mining gear Now for ETH which could go POS tomorrow or next June ,sounds risky.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 1, 2021)

The time for going all in balls to the walls buying hardware for crypto-mining and expecting to rake in hundreds of thousands $$$ in returns is too late. When it comes to stuff like this, you're in one of three camps: #1. Get your ass in early and maybe you win or maybe you don't. The loss is manageable/acceptable if you don't. #2. Get your ass in early and pray you're able to at least break even if things don't pan out. #3. Stay far away and invest in something more stable with less risk. 
If I was going to invest in this, whether it be directly or with hardware, I would have a professional do it for me with the understanding that the same risks apply.


----------



## bug (Jul 1, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> The time for going all in balls to the walls buying hardware for crypto-mining and expecting to rake in hundreds of thousands $$$ in returns is too late. When it comes to stuff like this, you're in one of three camps: #1. Get your ass in early and maybe you win or maybe you don't. The loss is manageable/acceptable if you don't. #2. Get your ass in early and pray you're able to at least break even if things don't pan out. #3. Stay far away and invest in something more stable with less risk.
> If I was going to invest in this, whether it be directly or with hardware, I would have a professional do it for me with the understanding that the same risks apply.


I think it's cheaper overall to just buy bitcoin/ethereum and wait for its value to rise.
And if you're worried it won't rise enough, just wait for the next tweet or newspiece that sends everyone in (yet another) craze.

Btw, did anyone read the news about that guy who drowned in Costa Rica? Supposedly he owned a considerable amount of bitcoin, but now no one has the password to his wallet. How cool is that?


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 2, 2021)

bug said:


> I think it's cheaper overall to just buy bitcoin/ethereum and wait for its value to rise.
> And if you're worried it won't rise enough, just wait for the next tweet or newspiece that sends everyone in (yet another) craze.
> 
> Btw, did anyone read the news about that guy who drowned in Costa Rica? Supposedly he owned a considerable amount of bitcoin, but now no one has the password to his wallet. How cool is that?


heh, its less of an issue of whether it will rise or not, but just a "what the hell to do with it and when to do it" to maximize profit while balancing risk. You have to be micromanaging it almost 24-7. 

Yep, uno-sinko with all $2 billion of his crypto. We don't normally drown when we're away from home, but when we do, we prefer to take all of our crypto-currency with us! Stay thirsty my friends!

Nevertheless, I hope they have some way to handle his crypto investments so it can be passed on to any relatives, if he has any. Otherwise, that's a shit system to invest in.


----------



## bug (Jul 2, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Nevertheless, I hope they have some way to handle his crypto investments so it can be passed on to any relatives, if he has any. Otherwise, that's a shit system to invest in.


"They" don't. I've read about people locked out of their own accounts before (lesser sums, so more obscure cases) and even they were still around they couldn't regain access.


----------



## joemama (Jul 2, 2021)

Invest in mining? At this moment?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 2, 2021)

Like others (and myself) have said, if you want to invest in crypto use that 5k to buy ether. (Or use half to buy ether and use the other half to speculate in an alt coin you like or something)

Buying cards specifically to mine (not to mine in your off time, specifically for mining rigs) is a very risky proposition right now. With the markups and Ether going POS soon, you will more than likely not make your money back. Investing that money is a much safer play with potentially much higher upside. I'm still in the camp that you should invest it into an ETF or 2 if you don't already have a traditional stock market investment portfolio.


----------



## korbel (Jul 12, 2021)

Invest in your health, man) for example perfect smile and teeth)


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 12, 2021)

korbel said:


> Invest in your health, man) for example perfect smile and teeth)


You're right, teeth is very important for your health. Here's me, I'm only 21yrs old.


----------

